# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Inside the mind of a SWAT cop

## Anti Federalist

TL;DR version:

1 - Don't be poor, then you won't get SWATted.

2 - We are like the military and will burn you to the ground if we want to, in order to "win".

And I suppose, in the mind of this asshat, we're just supposed to "suck up" all the times him and his $#@! buddies raid the wrong house and get someone killed.


*Defending Against SWAT Entries (Not What You Think)*

http://www.warriortalknews.com/2012/...ink-it-is.html

Indiana is the first U.S. state to specifically allow force against officers, according to the Association of Prosecuting Attorneys in Washington, which represents and supports prosecutors. The National Rifle Association pushed for the law, saying an unfavorable court decision made the need clear and that it would allow homeowners to defend themselves during a violent, unjustified attack. Police lobbied against it.

Read more: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...#ixzz1xZaAS2nC

Defending Against SWAT Entries (Not What You Think It Is)

The above bit of information hit Warrior Talk last week.  Since then the moderators have been busy. The discussion of the law in Indiana, as expected, brought out all the emotional responses that one would expect. The usual 1776 Types with their F*** The Police attitudes (no different than a group of Black Panthers) come out of the woodwork waving their rifles in one hand and the Constitution in the other, and the seemingly fewer "Police Are Always Right No Matter What" types come out and argue their points. And then...there are those of us that have learned that such division is stupid, and arguing to either side, pointless. 

First the law that says its OK to defend yourself against unjustified police violence. OK...so what. If you are becoming the victim of a crime and the bad guy happens to be wearing a uniform, of course you defend yourself. I am not saying anything against that. But understand...in the end, the drug dealer, armed robber, or kidnapper will not be able to make such claims. If you are a thug in need of SWATTING, the Indy law willnot save you.

Second, police response to the law in question. A SWAT team is like a military unit. You can moan all you want about the militarization of the police and all of that but your tears will not change a thing. Get used to that theme, BTW. When I was on SWAT our view is that "We will always win....even if we have to burn down your entire house by bombing it....we will win". Period. 

I can see Mr. Bubba Bumpfire now, beating his chest and grabbing his Tapcoe'd SKS, and snarling that he has rights and no SWATdogs are gonna take him down.  Good luck Bubba....Indy law or no Indy law...with that attitude I see you on the deck hog tied...or with a chest full of bullets. Your choice.

Not fair? Get over fair...I deal in reality friend. The reality is that you and your M4 or Custom AK are no match for ten trained guys, working in unison, and coming at a time of their choosing, to take you down. Notice that I have not even gotten into the "right or wrong" discussion.  Why not? Because it is not relevant.   

So what does that mean to you and me? 

1). Don't live in an area where zero'dark thirty SWAT entries are common. Simple. If economic events require you to live there, work as much as you can (you can get by on 4 hours of sleep) and make enough money that you can go live in a normal neighborhood where the Ghetto bird and sirens are a rare event not an hourly thing. 

I can hear it now, "Ohhhhh....Gabe is a racist". Whatever. I am past caring what irrelevant people call me. Me....I call myself a realist.  Argue with me successfully about how many SWAT entries per capita there are in Bel Air as opposed to Nickerson Gardens.  

*Don't want to have negative contacts with the cops, don't live in the war zones of America.* 

(The war zones you and your pals helped create, you $#@!. - AF)

So simple a caveman could figure it out. 

2). To facilitate #1, make as much money as you can. Yes...strive. Yes...focus on THIS world. Yes, go get a motherfreaking job! Work your ass off.  Watch what happens then. When you get a good paying job, you don't have to live with rats. When you don't have to live with rats, you have a nice home in a nice 'hood. When you have a nice home in a nice 'hood, your wife will love you more, and you won't care about Indiana laws, or SWAT, or any of that Concord Bridge Tin Foliery.

You will be too busy enjoying your life to care. Get the picture? 

Wait....what is that? "Oh but Gabe....the economy....." Let me interrupt you....BULL$#@!! You would be surprised how easy it is to make a living. First....Just show up. And if you have to work on Sunday and miss church, do it. God does not want you living on Ramen noodles. I met a guy recently that got a job inspecting mattresses for warranty work. It pays well and its a steady job. I asked him how he got into that line of work. He said he lost his original job so he went out and got another one. It paid less, but it paid. It took him one week to get hired. I keep seeing the same theme.

3). Finally and perhaps most importantly, don't be a criminal that gets you on the SWAT radar in the first place. And when you read some article about some poor dudley-do-right getting victimized by those "evil jackbooted thugs", read between the lines and then consider the source as well. Anyone from a war hero to a Pastor of a church can be involved in criminal actions that get them noticed by the right people....or the wrong people.

Usually now we get the Waco story thrown in as "the example".  Waco? OK...I'm tracking with you...that did not need to happen.  But lets take it further...Koresh was just minding his own business when all of a sudden for no apparent reason the evil government woke up and decided to go kick his ass......

Really? You really believe that?

Even if Koresh did not warrant the response he got (which is probably a valid statement), he did plenty to get himself noticed by the wrong people. So.....DON'T GET NOTICED BY THE WRONG PEOPLE. That right there is, in fact, in your control. 

So there it is. The formula for defending against a SWAT entry into your crib at 0300 HRS.

1.Get a job
2.Make money
3.Get a nice home where police activity is not needed
4.Make more money
5.Find a nice girl
6.Marry her and have lots of cool kids that will also make money
Or...one can sit around and watch their blood pressure rise because the wrong ghetto crib got hit by the cops and, "by golly", the possibility of SWAT coming and hitting theirs - right next to T-dog's Illicit Den of Recreational Pharmaceuticals, because they have no money, because they do not work, because they are too busy lining their walls with tin foil and going to militia meetings.

Which life do you want?

----------


## phill4paul

I would expect that a Mayor, living in Berwyn Heights, would have no problems then. After all, he followed or exceeded advise 1-6.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...08073003299.ht

  The guy is full of $#@!.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The guy is full of $#@!.


Very much so.

Trouble is, he's full of $#@! and running his mouth with the following:

1 - Tanks
2 - Grenades
3 - Automatic weapons
4 - Unlimited backup
5 - A tin badge.

That's a recipe for disaster.

----------


## jkr

murderers gonna murder

----------


## CaptainAmerica

I have a family member who is in swat. He is very cold,calculating and always profiles cousins and strangers like a robot.I stay away from him because I can't stand him.

----------


## jkr

"Don't want to have negative contacts with the cops, don't live in the war zones of America."


WHICH, by definition in the NDAA, *IS* America.

so this guy wants to kill huh? "right or wrong" discussion. Why not? Because it is not relevant."

this "person" is an animal and should be put down

EVERYBODY
right wrong

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I have a family member who is in swat. He is very cold,calculating and always profiles cousins and strangers like a robot.I stay away from him because I can't stand him.


And, when the time comes, he *will* "follow orders".

Even against family.

----------


## Kluge

I'm getting heavily reinforced doors and windows as soon as possible.

If they're attacking the poor for being poor now, and they've already started on the lower middle class--guess who's next?

----------


## aloneinthewilderness

I really wish I didn't read that. $#@! this guy and the rest of them, every single one.

----------


## Pericles

That originated with Gabe Suarez, which is why the has the reputation he does among the military folks.

----------


## jkr

wth?
the war on poverty continues
cant we put this animal on top ramen?
he has a bond right? can we get him fired be being a universal dumb ass?

i cant believe we are FORCED to pay violent psychopaths too terrorize us!
AND THEN HE GOES ON TO THANK HIS ROCK AND SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST!
the messiah did not advocate mindless violence against the poor and weak!
SOMEONE  NEEDS TO OPEN UP THAT BIBLE AND READ IT!!!
he does not belong on the street
period

----------


## AGRP

> I can hear it now, "Ohhhhh....Gabe is a racist". Whatever. I am past caring what irrelevant people call me. Me....I call myself a realist. Argue with me successfully about how many SWAT entries per capita there are in *Bel Air* as opposed to Nickerson Gardens.


This goes to show the education level of our finest.  What he really means by getting a job working 20 hours a day while he rapes tax payers for his overpaid "job" is that you need money to pay off lawyers because you cant do it if you don't make decent money.  We all know those in Bel Air don't do or sell drugs.    We all know those in Bel Air don't have cocaine fueled orgies. We all know that all those in Bel Air don't do anything illegal. We all know that all those in Bel Air legitimately acquired their fortunes. Either you pay off a decent lawyer/judge or he is going to murder you.

----------


## tod evans

Mind~~~~~~~~Swat Cop ?

I don't get it?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That originated with Gabe Suarez, which is why the has the reputation he does among the military folks.


Is he a "known quantity"?

I've never heard of him before.

What can you tell us?

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> And, when the time comes, he *will* "follow orders".
> 
> Even against family.


Probably,and I don't trust him one bit.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

I tried reading the entirety of this article. I _really_ couldn't. Perhaps this is why 99% of my encounters with police have been negative. I never realized that I live in a "warzone." FTP... and anyone who thinks like them.  On a side note, WB AF.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

This.




> This goes to show the education level of our finest.  What he really means by getting a job working 20 hours a day while he rapes tax payers for his overpaid "job" is that you need money to pay off lawyers because you cant do it if you don't make decent money.  We all know those in Bel Air don't do or sell drugs.    We all know those in Bel Air don't have cocaine fueled orgies. We all know that all those in Bel Air don't do anything illegal. We all know that all those in Bel Air legitimately acquired their fortunes. Either you pay off a decent lawyer/judge or he is going to murder you.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Is he a "known quantity"?
> 
> I've never heard of him before.
> 
> What can you tell us?


A quick search reveals he is a controversial character. Apparently he makes a living out of talking tough.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Interesting forum thread:

http://www.gunsnet.net/showthread.ph...with-me....lol

----------


## QuickZ06

The man loves Jesus Christ, 

This was said by him. 




> And any gun guru out there that wants to test himself against our "games", I can arrange a plane ride to a remote place in Colombia where we can play it for real with whatever guns he wants to use. We will only need one ticket back.

----------


## AGRP

> The man loves Jesus Christ,


So much that he would have "helped" him on the cross.  According to him, Jesus deserved it because he was homeless.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> Indiana is the first U.S. state to specifically allow force against officers, according to the Association of Prosecuting Attorneys in Washington, which represents and supports prosecutors.


Before that, I believe Indiana had the first supreme court to say people had no right to resist illegal law enforcement, no?  The Indiana SC way overstepped their bounds, interpreted the law incorrectly, and the legislature corrected them.  That's how it's supposed to work.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Before that, I believe Indiana had the first supreme court to say people had no right to resist illegal law enforcement, no?  The Indiana SC way overstepped their bounds, interpreted the law incorrectly, and the legislature corrected them.  That's how it's supposed to work.


The very logical argument for this law was this:

Supposing you came home and found a cop raping your wife?

Under the IN SC ruling, you had no legal recourse whatsoever to use any type of force to stop him.

The only thing you could do, legally, is watch and wait until he was done, assuming he didn't kill both of you, and file suit after the fact.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> A quick search reveals he is a controversial character. Apparently he makes a living out of talking tough.





> Actually, I hate that stupid cop bowl haircut they all wear, but, that's me.


I rest my case.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

> The very logical argument for this law was this:
> 
> Supposing you came home and found a cop raping your wife?
> 
> Under the IN SC ruling, you had no legal recourse whatsoever to use any type of force to stop him.
> 
> The only thing you could do, legally, is watch and wait until he was done, assuming he didn't kill both of you, and file suit after the fact.


Same argument the legislature made, I believe. (or those pushing the bill) But the article has it backwards as far as legal precedent.  It was the IN SC who was making legal precedent, not the legislature.  The legislature was only restating prior intent, which was not in agreement with the IN SC ruling.

----------


## Pericles

> Is he a "known quantity"?
> 
> I've never heard of him before.
> 
> What can you tell us?


My personal opinion is that he is a self promoting ass hat SWAT ninja.

He teaches "combat tactics" and such which is all SWAT raid school for police and SWAT wannabes. No evidence of team training, and we have to undo the individualism we get from the non prior service guys who go to these things thinking they will get something high speed low drag SEAL stuff. War is a team sport.

He "recommends" certain brands of gear and products, that seem to have a financial incentive for him to push. When people with real world experience report that the crap he pushed doesn't work, he disses any contrary feedback as the rant of stupid idiots. GIs have a real interest in stuff that actually works, and useful information does not come from this source.

----------


## QuickZ06

> I rest my case.


HAHA, yes the horseshoe haircut worn by military and LEO's is dumb. The irony is, he probably thinks long hair or a mohawks are dumb, but if he only realized.

----------


## LibForestPaul

He has been programmed, very well by the way. His words are words to live by. In totalitarian states, that is what one must do to survive. It is what the mundanes wanted it is what the mundanes receive. They wanted to exploit their fellow American, they will reap what they sow. Happened to others in great states and nations, even happened to the children of Israel. Need to walk the line between survival and the remnant.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I think the important thing to take away from this is:

*Do Not Call Cops.*

Even the cops are telling you do not have anything to do with cops.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Bump for that family in Evansville IN.

Foolish Mundanes, all you needed to do is get a better job and move.

----------


## coastie

...and, since it is relevant to this post, I added something to the effect of:

These cops are lucky they didn't enter an armed citizen's home-*who were also aware they had done nothing wrong*-to paraphrase the victim of the Indiana raid's words, who used it as an excuse as to why she wasn't so upset-then this could've ended up very differently for the cops, and eventually escalated with the deaths of everyone in the house, more than likely.

Let me go further here, to cover my ass from the previous statement. These laws, as written, SPECIFICALLY allow  the use of deadly force-even against the police, if the victim reasonably believes the arrest/search/seizure -is unwarranted.

*Key fact in the current case:

As of right now, they had no warrant, and, are seriously stalling and doing unprecedented things to justify not releasing it. The Clerk of Court said no warrant was ever filed with them when contacted by local media. THIS MEANS THE RAID WAS ILLEGAL.* 

This recent  (Indiana) law could have been used to the "t" if the homeowner defended themselves. And this is how it should be, it couldn't be any clearer, what with the hundreds of raids per year that go wrong: wrong address, persons, cover-ups, set ups, shake downs, no warrants, murdering kids and grandmas and grandpas and puppies , ad nauseum.

So this is to you, Mr. FAT wannabe SWAT(you'd never pass the physical fitness test-not that that matters, I know of local SWAT forces where only 2-3 out of 20 can pass the run.)

This is a wake-up call for you, and those of your ilk. There are numerous states that have similar laws on the books. Your disgusting article coupled with recent incidents in Indiana and others(that made the media) prove EXACTLY why FAT, sadistic and usually roided-up bullies such as yourself should be nowhere near law enforcement.

This whole scenario could have easily gone the other way,* and you would be in the wrong,*, as the law you purport to uphold clearly states. By your own words, you would have decimated this family for RIGHTFULLY defending themselves(police didn't even have a warrant), if they chose to do so.

 Let us be clear-it is words such as yours that incite violence. "Come get some", you would probably say. You advocate for the potential deaths of your fellow "soldiers" with those words. From someone who spent years in law enforcement, has some of the same better training than you do-you are one sick puppy, one that has fantasies of being on a battlefield. That's all it is to all of you-a fantasy. America is not the battlefield you claim it is, but you'll stop at nothing to make it so, as the souls of the many dead at the hands of the likes of you would surely attest.


As the awakening happens amongst the people-I'd be careful of what you wish for.

----------


## devil21

If you read his article a little differently, it's also a tutorial on how to be a criminal and not get caught.  Be white (very important), live in a nice neighborhood, drive a nice but unassuming car, have a fence around your property, don't draw attention to yourself, have "expendable minorities" do the dirty work in the warzones, etc.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> If you read his article a little differently, it's also a tutorial on how to be a criminal and not get caught.  *Be white* (very important), live in a nice neighborhood, drive a nice but unassuming car, have a fence around your property, don't draw attention to yourself, *have "expendable minorities" do the dirty work in the warzones*, etc.


The real "thug life".

Too bad *more* rappers aren't rapping about *that*.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

> This drug thing, this ain't police work. No, it ain't. I mean, I can send any fool with a badge and a gun up on them corners and jack a crew and grab vials. But policing? I mean, you call something a war and pretty soon everybody gonna be running around acting like warriors. They gonna be running around on a damn crusade, storming corners, slapping on cuffs, racking up body counts. And when you at war, you need a $#@!ing enemy. And pretty soon, damn near everybody on every corner is your $#@!ing enemy. And soon the neighborhood that you're supposed to be policing, that's just occupied territory.


~Maj. Howard Colvin

----------


## tmg19103

So Gabe blathers on about getting job and making money so SWAT does not mess with you. Interesting in that he pleaded guilty to felony money laundering on bogus worker's comp while a cop...

http://www.tacticalforums.com/ubb/Fo...ML/000326.html

----------


## Mach

It's not just the SWAT teams you need to worry about, even if you do live in a small town..... the DOD seems to be downright pushing police militarism. 

http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012...military-gear/



> Small police departments across America are collecting battlefield-grade arsenals thanks to a program that allows them to get their hands on military surplus equipment – amphibious tanks, night-vision goggles, and even barber chairs or underwear – *at virtually no cost, except for shipment and maintenance.*
> 
> Over the last five years, the top 10 beneficiaries of this “Department of Defense Excess Property Program” included small agencies such as the Fairmount Police Department. It serves 7,000 people in northern Georgia and received 17,145 items from the military. The cops in Issaquah, Washington, a town of 30,000 people, acquired more than 37,000 pieces of gear.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I think the important thing to take away from this is:
> 
> *Do Not Call Cops.*
> 
> Even the *cops* are telling you do not have anything to do with cops.


And bump...

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> And bump...


+rep.

Nice bump.

----------


## WM_in_MO

Thanks for reviving this

----------


## DamianTV

Well, its been a year.  Have things gotten better, or worse?

(I know I dont even need to ask...)

----------


## Mani

> TL;DR version:
> 
> 
> Second, police response to the law in question. A SWAT team is like a military unit. You can moan all you want about the militarization of the police and all of that but your tears will not change a thing. Get used to that theme, BTW. When I was on SWAT our view is that "*We will always win....even if we have to burn down your entire house by bombing it....we will win". Period. 
> *
> 
> 
> Not fair? Get over fair...I deal in reality friend. The reality is that you and your M4 or Custom AK are no match for ten trained guys, working in unison, and coming at a time of their choosing, to take you down. *Notice that I have not even gotten into the "right or wrong" discussion.  Why not? Because it is not relevant.*


What the $#@! is this nonsense?

This $#@! is saying he's gonna burn you to ashes or fill you full of bullet holes, and it doesn't matter if the raid was OK or NOT it's not relevant?  As long as they "WIN"?



ANd why his most of his post assuming raids are done in ghettos?  Haven't we seen enough videos and articles to see SWATS taking place in normal neighborhoods???

----------


## pcosmar

Never defend a fixed position against organized attackers..
Stay mobile. 
"He who fights and runs away,,lives to fight another day"

Learn there tactics,, but don't use them. Or better,, use them against them.

These stupid $#@!s have never learned the lessons of the past,, they do not understand guerrilla warfare.
Not the Police nor the US Military.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

And a bump.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> And a bump.


+rep for better Search Fu.

This was the story I was looking for in that other thread.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> +rep for better Search Fu.
> 
> This was the story I was looking for in that other thread.


I'm surprised I found it. I knew what you were talking about but couldn't remember the exact phrasing.

"SWAT officer tells people not to live in the ghetto ronpaulforums", I think it was. I can't find anything with the search here but have had some luck using outside engines.

----------


## DamianTV

"I know I don't have a life.  So I'll just take yours."

Does that about sum it up?

---

*How Many People are Killed by Police in U.S.?  We Dont Know!*
http://www.allgov.com/news/controver...02?news=852321

----------


## Occam's Banana

bump for another thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...d-Maiming-Baby

(see this one, too: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...terrorist-quot)

----------


## coastie

> The man loves Jesus Christ, 
> 
> This was said by him.





> And any gun guru out there that wants to test himself against our "games", I can arrange a plane ride to a remote place in Colombia where we can play it for real with whatever guns he wants to use. We will only need one ticket back.



Let's go, fat ass. You and I.

I surmise your obesity may kill you before any rounds I send your way do, but we can try.

YOU will only need a one-way ticket there, I don't fly, but will gladly drive.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> If you read his article a little differently, it's also a tutorial on how to be a criminal and not get caught.  Be white (very important), live in a nice neighborhood, drive a nice but unassuming car, have a fence around your property, don't draw attention to yourself, have "expendable minorities" do the dirty work in the warzones, etc.


A lot of the criminals you are describing are this $#@!'s "bosses" - prosecutors, judges, bureaucrats, etc. ...

----------


## LibForestPaul

> And, when the time comes, he *will* "follow orders".
> 
> Even against family.


*Even against family*
Blue thin blood thicker than red.

Note, higher up the intelligence chain, this fact changes. Chiefs and DA's know the family is all they have protecting their back.

----------


## Anti Federalist

blimp

----------


## DamianTV

When youre trained to behave like a Hammer, everything begins to look like a Nail, ready and waiting to get pounded.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

just proves that 99% of these "cops" (thugs) are into this and love the power they abuse daily, and the ability to hopefully "put some bullets in your chest". $#@!ing calculated imo.

----------


## DGambler

> Probably,and I don't trust him one bit.


Would he take a phone call?  I'd like to interview him "for America"

----------


## Anti Federalist

Bump

----------


## Anti Federalist

Current events bump

----------


## DamianTV

How many people in Ferguson are poor enough that it violates the first rule in the first post of this thread: IE "Don't be Poor"?

I find it quite ironic that so many people look down on others even if they are in the exact same situation.  That is to say one poor person looks down on another equally poor person and thinks "they did this to themselves".  People tend to look down on the least fortunate members of society.  So when poor people get SWATted, other poor people have an inclination to think "they did this to themselves by being poor" or "by being black" as if anyone has a choice in the matter.  So what would happen if the tables were turned?  The shoe was on the other foot?  The coin was flipped?  Would people tolerate Martial Law in Beverly Hills?  How about a Military Presence in a Cop neighborhood?  What if local Cops used the force they use on the least fortunate members of society in Military Housing, where ALL of the residents are Military, or at least spouces / parents are current Military?

Since the Mind of a SWAT Cop would tend to see Military folks as a real threat, the consequences could be much much worse.  If we think what is still happening in Ferguson is bad, keep in mind that this WILL eventually come to EVERY neighborhood.  And due to the War of Escalation, any form of expression of Free Speech will not be tolerated.  Shoot on Sight orders will be issued, and the Militarized Cop that pulls the trigger will not be held accountable because they are "just following orders".

Welcome to the USSA.  The polar opposite of the USA.  Land of the Un-free and home of the Cowards.

----------


## bolil

Don't those $#@!s usually stack up right next each other on a door?  Is that training?  Seems like an invitation for a mass casualty event.  Something posted here not long ago talked about that.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Bump for another thread

----------


## phill4paul

*"We have to win," Boone said. "If police officers lose, they could die."*




> A jury couldn't agree whether a former Des Moines police officer used excessive force after a traffic accident, resulting in a mistrial Saturday.
> 
> The federal jury also found Colin Boone not guilty of falsifying records in connection with the case.
> 
> Boone was on trial after *authorities said he kicked Orville Hill in the face and knocked out his teeth while he was on the ground with four other police officers attempting to subdue him* Feb. 19, 2013.
> 
> A retrial will be scheduled to again address the charge of using excessive force, said U.S. Senior District Judge Robert Pratt. Boone had faced up to 30 years in prison if convicted.
> 
> "I wish we had a straight not-guilty verdict," said Michael Smart, Boone's attorney. "*He was a fine police officer.*"


*



Smart asked how Boone would define his level of force that night.

"We have to win," Boone said. "If police officers lose, they could die."


*

http://www.desmoinesregister.com/sto...rial/18332869/

----------


## Shredmonster

There is a certain mental attitude that the people entering into this kind of occupation have.  Just like people in the entertainment business need adulation and recognition and the people in politics need power.

The guy is sick - literally mentally off.  He is a bully and a chicken $#@!.   Easy to be so brave when you have 9 other guys with you fully dressed in combat gear carrying weapons citizens are not even allowed to own.  Then enter into a house where people are sleeping with children and disarmed.

The guy is a piece of $#@! no different than a Nazi or any other form of totalitarian scum.   Judgement day will come some day and I hope you rot in hell.

----------


## phill4paul

Figured I add this and give AF's post a bump also. Many a same talking points.




> This could be added to AF "The mind of a SWAT officer" thread. I suppose ya could make this $#@! up. Then again life is more $#@!ed than any fiction. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Not a chokehold: Truth of the Garner arrest
> By Bo DietlAugust 14, 2014 | 4:50am
> ...

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Trained to be soldiers in a war, they are not trained to sustain peace.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

http://www.youtube.com/embed/HrrSMKa...yer_detailpage kinda reminds me of how anakin started off "good" but his ego and intention to create safety and security over others ultimately made him sacrifice sanity .no man is an island.
people who work for a paycheck and ultimately think they are doing the greater good for society. egotistical basically, whether they know it or not.

----------


## Mani

> Figured I add this and give AF's post a bump also. Many a same talking points.




This is the biggest pile of fail article I've read in a long time.  I don't even want to comment on it.

----------


## Mani

> Figured I add this and give AF's post a bump also. Many a same talking points.




This is the biggest pile of fail article I've read in a long time.  I don't even want to comment on it.

----------


## phill4paul

> This is the biggest pile of fail article I've read in a long time.  I don't even want to comment on it.


  Fail to you or I. Fap worthy to the "law and order" types.

----------


## Anti Federalist

///

----------


## phill4paul

Bump

----------


## Anti Federalist

Thanks Phill

----------


## moostraks

This should be stickied at the top of this subsection so folks cruising through know what they are up against. I have looked for this thread and article for rebuttal to something off forum before and had a devil of a time recalling what the thread was titled to find it.

----------


## Mani

i second need to sticky.  Also a hard thread to find.

----------


## mrsat_98

> Mind~~~~~~~~Swat Cop ?
> 
> I don't get it?


Just trying to help.

----------


## tod evans

> Just trying to help.


Anybody who actually convinces themselves that they're doing public good serving warrants gestapo style really does have $#@! for brains...

The ones who enjoy it are some genuinely sick $#@!s worthy of being put down like rabid dogs.......

----------


## mrsat_98

> Mind~~~~~~~~Swat Cop ?
> 
> I don't get it?





> Anybody who actually convinces themselves that they're doing public good serving warrants gestapo style really does have $#@! for brains...
> 
> The ones who enjoy it are some genuinely sick $#@!s worthy of being put down like rabid dogs.......


Dammit Todd ! You know it's for the children.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> This should be stickied at the top of this subsection so folks cruising through know what they are up against. I have looked for this thread and article for rebuttal to something off forum before and had a devil of a time recalling what the thread was titled to find it.





> i second need to sticky.  Also a hard thread to find.


I third that.

It's my thread and it slips my mind how to find it as well.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## pcosmar

I had an occasion,, back in 1995,,
to drank a beer with the Monroe County Tactical Unit (Fl.),, and we had a good laugh about them being there to arrest me.

They did,, but it was all very polite. (I was able to finish a 40,, and smoked a couple cigs,, before they put cuffs on)

what a difference a few years made.

----------


## acptulsa

*Jackboots in the Morning: No One Is Spared From This American Nightmare*

------------

https://rutherford.org/publications_...ican_nightmare

“This is jackboots in the morning. This is an American nightmare
that they would arrest somebody like this.”—Judge Andrew Napolitano
The American Police State does not discriminate.

Whatever dangerous practices you allow the government to carry out now—whether it’s in the name of national security or protecting America’s borders or making America great again—rest assured, these same practices can and will be used against you when the government decides to set its sights on you.

We’ve been having this same debate about the perils of government overreach for the past 50-plus years, and still we don’t seem to learn, or if we learn, we learn too late.

For too long now, the American people have allowed their personal prejudices and politics to cloud their judgment and render them incapable of seeing that the treatment being doled out by the government’s lethal enforcers has remained consistent, no matter the threat.

All of the excessive, abusive tactics employed by the government today—warrantless surveillance, stop and frisk searches, SWAT team raids, roadside strip searches, asset forfeiture schemes, private prisons, indefinite detention, militarized police, etc.—will eventually be meted out on the general populace.

At that point, when you find yourself in the government’s crosshairs, it will not matter whether your skin is black or yellow or brown or white; it will not matter whether you’re an immigrant or a citizen; it will not matter whether you’re rich or poor; it will not matter whether you’re Republican or Democrat; and it certainly won’t matter who you voted for in the last presidential election.

At that point—at the point you find yourself subjected to dehumanizing, demoralizing, thuggish behavior by government bureaucrats who are hyped up on the power of their badges and empowered to detain, search, interrogate, threaten and generally harass anyone they see fit—remember you were warned.

Take Roger Stone, one of President Trump’s longtime supporters, for example.

This is a guy accused of witness tampering, obstruction of justice and lying to Congress.

As far as we know, this guy is not the kingpin of a violent mob or drug-laundering scheme. He’s been charged with a political crime. So what does the FBI do? They send 29 heavily armed agents in 17 vehicles to carry out a SWAT-style raid on Stone’s Florida home just before dawn on Jan. 25, 2019.

As the Boston Herald reports:

“After his arraignment on witness tampering, obstruction and lying
to Congress, a rattled Stone was quoted as saying 29 agents ‘pounded
on the door,’ pointed automatic weapons at him and ‘terrorized’ his
wife and dogs. Stone was taken away in handcuffs, the sixth
associate of President Trump to be indicted in Special Counsel
Robert Mueller’s probe into Russian meddling in the 2016 election.
All the charges have been related to either lying or tax evasion,
with no evidence of so-called ‘collusion’ with Russia emerging to
date.”
Overkill? Sure.

Yet another example of government overreach and brutality? Definitely.

But here’s the thing: while Tucker Carlson and Chris Christie and other Trump apologists appear shocked that law enforcement personnel would stage a military assault against “an unarmed 66-year-old man who has been charged with a nonviolent crime,” this is nothing new.

Indeed, this is blowback, one more vivid example of how the government’s short-sighted use of immoral, illegal and unconstitutional tactics become dangerous weapons turned against the American people.

To be clear, this Stone raid is far from the first time a SWAT team has been employed in non-violent scenarios.

Nationwide, SWAT teams routinely invade homes, break down doors, kill family pets (they always shoot the dogs first), damage furnishings, terrorize families, and wound or kill those unlucky enough to be present during a raid.

Payton, a 7-year-old black Labrador retriever, and 4-year-old Chase, also a black Lab, were shot and killed after a SWAT team mistakenly raided the mayor’s home while searching for drugs. Police shot Payton four times. Chase was shot twice, once from behind as he ran away. “My government blew through my doors and killed my dogs. They thought we were drug dealers, and we were treated as such. I don't think they really ever considered that we weren’t,” recalls Mayor Cheye Calvo, who described being handcuffed and interrogated for hours—wearing only underwear and socks—surrounded by the dogs’ carcasses and pools of the dogs’ blood.

SWAT teams have been employed to address an astonishingly trivial array of so-called criminal activity or mere community nuisances: angry dogs, domestic disputes, improper paperwork filed by an orchid farmer, and misdemeanor marijuana possession, to give a brief sampling. In some instances, SWAT teams are even employed, in full armament, to perform routine patrols.

If these raids are becoming increasingly common and widespread, you can chalk it up to the “make-work” philosophy, in which you assign at-times unnecessary jobs to individuals to keep them busy or employed. In this case, however, the make-work principle is being used to justify the use of sophisticated military equipment and, in the process, qualify for federal funding.

SWAT teams originated as specialized units dedicated to defusing extremely sensitive, dangerous situations. They were never meant to be used for routine police work such as serving a warrant.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> At that point, when you find yourself in the government’s crosshairs, it will not matter whether your skin is black or yellow or brown or white; it will not matter whether you’re an immigrant or a citizen; it will not matter whether you’re rich or poor; it will not matter whether you’re Republican or Democrat; and it certainly won’t matter who you voted for in the last presidential election.


In this Balkanized, broken republic, that is probably the only thing any of us have in common any more.

----------


## acptulsa

> In this Balkanized, broken republic, that is probably the only thing any of us have in common any more.


If we had a lick of sense, that would be more than enough.

----------

